
MLB buys Rawlings, the company that makes its baseballs - coloneltcb
https://www.axios.com/major-league-baseball-buys-rawlings-1528302413-93888fee-f07c-4bf5-93f1-c7889e213e7e.html
======
mehly
Thats how home run rate keeps going up!

